# How many lambs?



## SpringCrkFarmTN (Apr 11, 2016)

Just wondering how many lambs have been born already this year? I am quite worn out as mine have had them all within a month of each other. On Sunday, I had 56 born but as of today ( Monday) I have over 60!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 12, 2016)

Wow, that's a lot of lambs!  I have four so far


----------



## Baymule (Apr 17, 2016)

Wow! That's a lot of lambs!


----------



## SpringCrkFarmTN (Apr 17, 2016)

Yes, but now the total count is over 70 lambs


----------



## Baymule (Apr 17, 2016)

I am a newbie with 4 ewes..... How many ewes do you have and what breed are they?


----------



## SpringCrkFarmTN (Apr 17, 2016)

We have about 65 Katahdin ewes


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 17, 2016)

From a "back yard herd" perspective, that's a LOT of animals! Sounds more like a "job" to me  So right now you're approaching 140 sheep total?   I'd be a nervous wreck worrying about them all and wondering how many are in/getting into trouble... Do you have issues with predators; coyotes, stray dogs, etc?


----------



## SpringCrkFarmTN (Apr 17, 2016)

It is definitely more of a job when they all are lambing at the same time, no joke, I have had to take off a few vacation days from my "other job" to care for new moms & babies! I do feel it is worth it though & get a lot of enjoyment from watching all these lambs run & play. Yes your math is correct, lolNo real issues with predators so far, knock on wood, but we do have several preventive measures in play. Of course, we check all the fences regularly & do the necessary repairs. We have llamas & donkeys as guardians. In the winter, I was more concerned with coyotes & kept the flock in the front pasture. We had 2 security lights placed near the barn, front & back, so they could safely make their way into the barn at night & the lights made it easier to see what was going on or not going on . You know, this time of year I am more concerned with the vultures trying to get the lambs right after they are born, before they really get the strength to get up & moving. We have the barns open with nice clean stalls so they can lamb there if they choose to, & some do, but some also prefer to lamb out on pasture. Another issue is that we have to watch out for eagles, yes, I did say eagles. Across the highway from our farm is a 40 acre lake, part of the federal wetlands, & there are eagles. So we have to watch out when we spy them flying around. So far, so good. This year I haven't spotted any & I don't perceive them as a real threat after the lambs get some size on them. The lambs grow like little weeds, but you already know that.


----------

